# Introducing Ziva!



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs is one year old, so we have now added another puppy to the menagerie. A little girl, our foundation girl. Here she is!




























This is her pedigree. Pedigree: Rocky x Marlo

She doesn't have a name yet. We're still working on that. And we've decided to wait until Monday to bring her home because we're going to be at dog shows all weekend. But she's ours, and we're very excited to add her to our family.

:--heart:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She's adorable!  

If it helps at all - we did not name Bertie until 2-3 days after he'd come home. And his registration name didn't come around until 2-4 weeks after. 

Looking at her pedigree - I'd say "Gold" should be in there.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What an absolute cutie-pie!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

So cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

These are the names we are currently considering:

24kt. Esquire’s Somewhere Over The Double Rainbow -- (Emerald)

24kt. Esquire’s Double Platinum Blonde – (Monroe)

24kt. Esquire’s Double Secret Agent – (Secret or Hush or Natasha)

24kt. Esquire’s Leading A Double Life – (Secret)

24kt. Esquire’s Double Entendre – (Fanny)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Swoon! Such a lovely lady. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a little doll!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay, we have a name! 

24kt. Esquire's Double Secret Agent -- call name, "Ziva."

So, this is little Ziva. :--heart:



> Ziva is a Hewbrew name that means Splendid or Brilliant. People with this name tend to be a powerful force to all whose lives they touch. They are capable, charismatic leaders who often undertake large endeavors with great success. They value truth, justice, and discipline, and may be quick-tempered with those who do not.


So, we shall see if she lives up to her name.

We have an NCIS theme going, now, with Gibbs and Ziva.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I was wondering if the NCIS theme would continue. 

Now we need an Abby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Ziva sure is adorable.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow, nice breeding! Remember to have fun out there in the ring!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, she's adorable!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She is beautiful and I love her name of Ziva! Congratulations! 

PS Don't forget to enroll her in the Morris study ha ha--know you will!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous...and Ziva is a wonderful name!


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

What a beauty! Good luck with her!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> She is beautiful and I love her name of Ziva! Congratulations!
> 
> PS Don't forget to enroll her in the Morris study ha ha--know you will!


Oh, she will definitely be enrolled in the study! I even put it in our contract with the breeder.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is fabulous!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. 

So, I tried to edit the title of the thread, since I now know her name, but I couldn't do it. Is there a secret to it, or can you not do it, or is it easy and I'm just dense?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ziva's butt!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> 
> So, I tried to edit the title of the thread, since I now know her name, but I couldn't do it. Is there a secret to it, or can you not do it, or is it easy and I'm just dense?


Go to advanced edit. 

ETA -- click "edit" than when it pops up with the area to type, at the bottom you have three options "save" "go advance" or "cancel" click "go advanced".


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

So Cute!! Congrats.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She is adorable......but I see a devilish grin too!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Ziva is beautiful.

Great you stayed with the NCIS theme.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so, so cute! congratulations!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a beautiful girl! Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She has a lovely chunky puppy belly... I think she'll make a very good foundation of _something!_ Congrats--have you told Gibbs yet?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats...she's adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> Go to advanced edit.
> 
> ETA -- click "edit" than when it pops up with the area to type, at the bottom you have three options "save" "go advance" or "cancel" click "go advanced".


Got it, thanks! 



OutWest said:


> She has a lovely chunky puppy belly... I think she'll make a very good foundation of something! Congrats--have you told Gibbs yet?


I know, don't you just love puppy bellies? :--heart:

Noooo, we haven't told Gibbs yet. He's living with his handler this week. When he comes home, he'll have a little (sister) surprise.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

DanaRuns said:


> Got it, thanks!
> I know, don't you just love puppy bellies? :--heart:
> 
> Noooo, we haven't told Gibbs yet. He's living with his handler this week. When he comes home, he'll have a little (sister) surprise.


Ziva is cute, cute, cute and somebody needs to text Gibbs. He will need to get all the sleep he can before coming home because after that he will in for a lot of entertainment time.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great name….goes well with Gibbs and the NCIS theme. Your puppy is solo adorable.
Still wish "Ziva" the actress was still on…..


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Final puppy prep today! She comes home tomorrow! Woo hoo!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

We are just about ready for Ziva to join us _*tomorrow!!!*_ We have her little play area almost prepared. Here it is in mid-prep.










We covered the carpet with a big sheet of linoleum, and have added her crate, a bed, a place to potty, a smattering of toys, and a water bucket. We're adding more toys, a soft bed, her food dishes and . . . and I dunno what else. We are about 17 hours away from having Ziva in our home. 

:--heart: :--heart: :--heart: :--heart: :--heart:


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Congratulations and can't wait to see how Gibbs likes his baby sister!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Today is gotcha day! Five hours and counting (unless someone loses their senses and accidentally give Gibbs the breed today and we have to wait for group, in which case the world as we know it has ended and the zombie apocalypse is upon us).

Very excited!


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Now you just need a goldfish named Kate 

Congrats!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Time wise, you've got her now. Can't wait to see more pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ziva is home! And she peed, and pooped, and met all the other dogs, and explored the inside and outside, and is now in her crate. Here she is meeting Gibbs for the first time.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet, sweet, sweet ! Is she licking Gibbs's mouth in the pic ? His tail is going a mile a minute so it must have been a good first meeting.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Love having Ziva home with us. :--heart:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am dying from lack of blood flow, that second photo made my heart melt.......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thalie said:


> Sweet, sweet, sweet ! Is she licking Gibbs's mouth in the pic ? His tail is going a mile a minute so it must have been a good first meeting.


I don't know if she's licking his mouth in this pic, but that's the first thing she did, and it won him over instantly.  They already get along famously.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> I am dying from lack of blood flow, that second photo made my heart melt.......
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know, right? She has more cuteness than she knows what to do with.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Ziva is absolutely precious!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG!!! Ziva is adorable!!! Congrats and I love the pics!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

More of Ziva...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She is a beauty!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

First night was a success!  Kept her up and tired her out, took her outside for one last pee and poop, then put her in the crate next to our bed. She was lights out immediately and slept through the night until 5am without a whimper or complaint.

Good girl, Ziva!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy Gotcha day!! (belated). I'm so glad the first night went well. She is the scrumptious!!! I hope to meet her some day soon.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She is so adorable! Love all the pics. She certainly loves her ice-cream/yogurt! LOL


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

First... she is gorgeous... 

But secondly... my goodness, what a setup she has! What a lucky puppy!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Castaway said:


> First... she is gorgeous...
> 
> But secondly... my goodness, what a setup she has! What a lucky puppy!


She has barely used the setup so far. Because we want to housebreak her quickly, we're mostly keeping her crated when she's not outside. But last night we used it -- with supervision -- to exercise her and get her tuckered out so that she would hopefully sleep through the night. Which she did! So, I guess it's working! She won't spend unsupervised time in there until she's fairly reliably housebroken.

I think we built it mostly as a nesting thing.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well I love it. When we got Pearl it was relatively short planning and had never had a pup in this house. She stayed in 1/3 of our upstairs with hard flooring but she was separated from the living room. She wouldn't pee in "her" area, but she loved to pee on the living room carpet. Next time, I am going to get a huge sheet of flooring and cover part of the living room and block it with xpen so that the pup can be in the same area as us. I didn't like the way it worked out for Pearl because she ended up preferring that area for quite some time. In the summer it didn't matter but as fall rolled around and we spent more time inside I was wishing she would nap with us in the living room. Eventually she got over that, and hangs closely with us. Live and learn, change it up for next time. But that is about the best puppy enclosure I've ever seen! Not even access to the walls..... You must have had a destroyer before??


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

She's beautiful! I love her name!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

what a beautiful little girl


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Well I love it. When we got Pearl it was relatively short planning and had never had a pup in this house. She stayed in 1/3 of our upstairs with hard flooring but she was separated from the living room. She wouldn't pee in "her" area, but she loved to pee on the living room carpet. Next time, I am going to get a huge sheet of flooring and cover part of the living room and block it with xpen so that the pup can be in the same area as us. I didn't like the way it worked out for Pearl because she ended up preferring that area for quite some time. In the summer it didn't matter but as fall rolled around and we spent more time inside I was wishing she would nap with us in the living room. Eventually she got over that, and hangs closely with us. Live and learn, change it up for next time. But that is about the best puppy enclosure I've ever seen! Not even access to the walls..... You must have had a destroyer before??


Lol! Yes, I had one that ate the walls, baseboards, furniture, and anything he could get. So we're safe this time. Thanks for the compliment, it was fun to make, but I got a lot of criticism for it being too big, and therefore making housebreaking harder. And we put a big sheet of linoleum on top of the carpet, but we're trying not to give her the opportunity to want to pee in the enclosure.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations! What a beautiful girl!
That is great that she likes her crate. 
Enjoy!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ziva at her vet check today. She's a healthy and huge 16.6 lbs. at 8 weeks. Big girl! By comparison, Gibbs was 11 lbs. at the same age.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the call name Monroe for a female golden. Congrats on the beautiful girl, love her lines and angles in the stacked picture of her. She's going to have a great coat as well!! I'm in the same boat with bringing in another puppy and I have Keisel too (the same age as Gibbs). You'll have to let me know how it goes with the new girl and Gibbs


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> Love the call name Monroe for a female golden. Congrats on the beautiful girl, love her lines and angles in the stacked picture of her. She's going to have a great coat as well!! I'm in the same boat with bringing in another puppy and I have Keisel too (the same age as Gibbs). You'll have to let me know how it goes with the new girl and Gibbs


I love the name Monroe, too, but it turns out she's a Ziva. 

Gibbs and Ziva get along GREAT. In fact, of the three other dogs, all older and grown up, Gibbs gets along best with the puppy. He is sooooo gentle with her. And he likes her. He "plays" with her by grabbing a prize -- stick, ball or toy -- and holding it just out of Ziva's reach, inspiring Ziva to run or jump for it. He doesn't play back, he just lets her play. And when she gets crazy and starts jumping up trying to bite Gibbs' ears or face, he just holds very still and lets her. It's good.

But I still realize that Gibbs could hurt or kill her (accidentally) very easily in one second, so I do not let them interact unless I am there to supervise it. Still, he's the one I was worried about due to his size and exuberance, but he's the most gentle with her, of all.

So, good luck! I'm sure Keisel will be fine. We are on parallel tracks, it seems.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

She's a big girl! The cuteness is overwhelming!!!! I bet you just want to squeeze her all the time.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Zuca's mom said:


> She's a big girl! The cuteness is overwhelming!!!! I bet you just want to squeeze her all the time.


Squeeze her, kill her, hug her, kiss her, kill her, hug her... Yeah, all of that.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

oh my goodness!! she is a beauty! and that setup is amazing. you guys were well prepared lol. 

I'm so glad things are going great with gibbs and zira, i too am afriad when we add a pup chesters "rough" play will hurt him/her.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG! I'm squealing from cuteness overload at work. My co-workers are whispering about me. She is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO absolutely amazing and adorable. OMG!!! 

I have a feeling she will go far fast!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> I love the name Monroe, too, but it turns out she's a Ziva.
> 
> Gibbs and Ziva get along GREAT. In fact, of the three other dogs, all older and grown up, Gibbs gets along best with the puppy. He is sooooo gentle with her. And he likes her. He "plays" with her by grabbing a prize -- stick, ball or toy -- and holding it just out of Ziva's reach, inspiring Ziva to run or jump for it. He doesn't play back, he just lets her play. And when she gets crazy and starts jumping up trying to bite Gibbs' ears or face, he just holds very still and lets her. It's good.
> 
> ...


Ahh well Ziva is a great name and I figured that's what you choose hence the title name of the thread  

I'm so happy to hear how well Gibbs is interacting with her. You have to capture him teasing her like you describe and share it with us! How cute that must be to see. I'm pretty sure Keisel will react similar because we've had a puppy over once before when he was around 11 months old and he was so careful with him. It might also be that he understands what 'easy' means since I've trained him how to have breaks when wrestling with me and I would say 'easy' and rub his belly and he instantly calms down. I've been thinking of saying it around the new guy too and see if he is calm. 

I totally agree with supervising 100%, I would be worried too even though we have great dogs - you just never know! I bet Gibbs relates most to her being so close in age that they will be best buds for life. Awe, I'm so happy for you and it gives me even more excitement for when my guy comes home lol.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

How cute she is at the vet ! What a big little girl. 

So glad Gibbs is smitten by her; it is really funny how some take to each other like peas in a pod. Spip the Lab is still not convinced Col should stay (it would help if Col stopped licking her face so much and be so frantic around her) but to Flem she is the best thing (she finally has a dog who wants to cuddle sleep with her).


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ziva is way smarter and more talented than I thought! Check it out!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152092711344872&l=9176368775022494877


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Ziva is way smarter and more talented than I thought! Check it out!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152092711344872&l=9176368775022494877


I did not expect that. Too perfect.. I love it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL too funny. And sadly, too true. Twice.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha!!! Precious!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The first week with Ziva ends tonight. All in all, it's going pretty well. I think she's finally beginning to like us.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I missed this thread while I was away, congrats she is adorable!!! Seems like last month Gibbs was her size!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Here is Ziva at 10 weeks, becoming a bit mischievous!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

They wouldn't be goldens if they weren't mischievous!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is a doll- so pretty.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ziva went to a dog show today (against my better judgment, but the breeder was pretty insistent that I bring her), and she had a little reunion with her sister/littermate. They recognized each other immediately, and Ziva recognized the breeder, too, and her little body just started wiggling like mad. 

Here are some photos from the show. The two puppies shared a soft crate. Ziva is the darker pup.

Also, while everyone else is shivering in -10 to -30 degree temps, we were above 80 degrees for the show, so we had to keep the pups in the shade and hydrated.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on Ziva, she's a little sweetie! That's so cute how she got to have a reunion with her sister, looks like they had lots of fun.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Adorable pics with her sister--both beautiful little girls. The first pic looks like Jack has jumped out of the Box!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

ROFL! Apparently, Theresa is terrified of this monster, Ziva.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

She is GORGEOUS. That video cracked me up; I was so not expecting that. Loved it!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Theresa is screaming, "the teeth! All those shark teeth!!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katea0608 (Nov 12, 2013)

she's beautiful! Im jealous of her pedigree a long line of gorgeous straight coats!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

They grow up too fast! This is Ziva (right) with her littermate at a little reunion yesterday. They both played like dogs instead of puppies. Sniff! :'(










These are the same two as in the photos on the last page.










Boy, do they grow up fast!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy smokes!!!! 

I still want to get together and have the puppies play. I'm dying to meet both Gibbs and Ziva. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> Holy smokes!!!!
> 
> I still want to get together and have the puppies play. I'm dying to meet both Gibbs and Ziva.
> 
> ...


The next meet-up we have, they will both be there. Plus, in case you feel like coming to the HB Dog Beach on Saturday, Gibbs, Ziva, Isabelle and Dave will be there.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> The next meet-up we have, they will both be there. Plus, in case you feel like coming to the HB Dog Beach on Saturday, Gibbs, Ziva, Isabelle and Dave will be there.



I have an adoption event I need to take Luna to. 

But next Saturday on the 22nd you'll be at the cancer walk, right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ziva is getting a little bigger, now.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

She looks darker then Gibbs, would you say that's true? She's a cutie for sure  Can't wait to see her grow more and more! How old is she now?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Also wondering how old she is now . . . about 5 months? Any idea of what she weighs? Love her real golden color.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ziva at 6 months old, 4/26/14. Little girl is growing up!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Dana she is beautiful. You must be so proud 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alli_walli (Aug 29, 2013)

She is so precious! Good luck on your second round of puppy-hood!


----------



## KED-NCSU (Mar 12, 2014)

She is so gorgeous!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Man she is a real head turner! Beautiful coloring and I love the dark black pigmentation on the noise and eyes!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Then and now: Ziva the day we got her, and a week ago at the L.A. Specialty show. Love my baby girl. I can't believe we got her only four months ago, it seems like we've had her forever.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

What a beautiful little lady! So so gorgeous. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Gibbs is one year old, so we have now added another puppy to the menagerie. A little girl, our foundation girl. Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a quick update:

This is Ziva at 6 months old.










She is now 10 months old. In the last three months in her first four dog shows she won a big class at the L.A. specialty and has two reserve winners from the 6-9 puppy class. I think she's going to have a good career.

But more than that, Ziva has turned out to be ungodly smart, has a huge spirit and lives life at full throttle. That presents certain challenges. She is smart and extraordinarily willful, which means she gets bored easily and is sometimes resistant to training (she knows what to do, she simply decides to do what she wants to do, instead). Her energy gets her in trouble. Once in the show ring she leaped up off her feet at the judge, and latched onto the judge's arm with her teeth. Another time she was so uncontrollable in the ring, leaping around and refusing to stand, that the judge said she couldn't be examined. But when she's good, she's great. Her handler loves her spirit.










It's a little more of a challenge at home. She is the most difficult puppy I have ever had (a stark contrast to Gibbs, who was the perfect, easy puppy).

Embracing who this challenging girl is has been a process for me. She is of such high spirit and strong will, every day is a constant negotiation. But as with children who are who they are instead of who you want them to be, once I just accepted her for who she is and stopped trying to change her, I fell deeply in love with her.










Her breeder laughs, and says that her will and spirit make her a great show dog. But it also makes her a very difficult puppy. She definitely embodies her namesake. One thing is for sure: life with Ziva is going to be an exciting roller coaster ride. Wheeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

She is one gorgeous girl! I believe each dog teaches us something new and those that truly challenge us give us a college education in dogs. lol Remember it is the journey so have fun along the way.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha she sounds just like my Rusty at her age. He was a big challenge and took a lot of work to become the amazing dog he is today. Rusty still has his moments, but he is a great dog nonetheless.

I love your pictures btw


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ziva has such a nice neck, top line and tail set. I would love to see her move in person. If you can, please post a video of her in the ring. It would be fun to see.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have a video of her in the ring. But she moves like a dream (if she settles down enough to trot). It's where she really stands out. Her next shows are September 13 and 14, I'll try to get a video then.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sh's gorgeous, and her handler is right--her spirit will serve her well in the ring. And I bet once she hits two or two and a half, she'll settle a bit and you'll have the perfect Golden girl, lively with an off switch.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Sh's gorgeous, and her handler is right--her spirit will serve her well in the ring. And I bet once she hits two or two and a half, she'll settle a bit and you'll have the perfect Golden girl, lively with an off switch.


I pray daily for that off switch.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This is what Ziva is like all the time.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Those pictures are so great! She's hilarious! It's so funny how she is so gorgeous yet does not care one bit about getting all dirty


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

And here is Ziva when she is doing her job.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Love the pictures of them with the hose! Cassie and Holly love the hose game very much as well, but I've never been able to capture such wonderful pictures of them. Mostly because they'll tackle me if I'm holding the hose and not spraying at them


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ziva has grown into a very beautiful girl. 

The pictures of them all playing in the hose are fantastic, what a great group of fun loving Goldens you have. 

Best of luck to you and Ziva in the upcoming show.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Great pictures!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great motion shots with the hose! Both the dogs look great. Ziva certainly seems to be the livelier one.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

What a beautiful girl! She is going to be so much fun for years to come. I just love the crazy ones. They're the dogs that turn into charisma bombs in the ring around 2 or 3. Nothing lovelier to see that a well-constructed retriever who exudes joy with a tail going a mile a minute.


----------



## PepperRules (Aug 12, 2014)

OMG she's so cute!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Great motion shots with the hose! Both the dogs look great. Ziva certainly seems to be the livelier one.


Ziva is the INSANE one! Lol!  Except for the third picture down in that series (which shows Gibbs peeing on the tomato plants :doh: ), the other dog in the photos is Isabelle, our rescue Golden. Isabelle has bilateral hip and elbow dysplasia. The fact that she is as energetic as she is is a testament to the miracle of modern veterinary medicine.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

flatcoated said:


> What a beautiful girl! She is going to be so much fun for years to come. I just love the crazy ones. They're the dogs that turn into charisma bombs in the ring around 2 or 3. Nothing lovelier to see that a well-constructed retriever who exudes joy with a tail going a mile a minute.


That's what I'm hoping. Of course, I have to keep from killing her before she's 2 or 3, so no guarantees...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What a great girl! Ziva reminds me of Mercy in so many ways!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah, I don't envy you right now. Henry is enough and is definitely on the chiller side of life. I think a dog like Ziva would kill us right now.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The menagerie. This is when Ziva was younger, cuter, less of a hell hound. 










We just got back from dog park, and they are all doing this now (but I don't have a camera to take a picture). I love when they do this!


----------



## leect (May 15, 2014)

so cute!!! I love looking at these threads and watching puppies grow and their cute bellies! AHHH:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

What an adorable family!

ETA I just went back and looked at the recent pics of her in the ring and remembered a post from you somewhere about Ziva in an awkward growing stage- this gives me hope for Harris, who is sooooo lanky right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ziva*

Your Ziva is just precious and I love her name!:wave:
ALL of your dogs are just beautiful!:wavey:


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> What an adorable family!
> 
> ETA I just went back and looked at the recent pics of her in the ring and remembered a post from you somewhere about Ziva in an awkward growing stage- this gives me hope for Harris, who is sooooo lanky right now.


Oh yeah, Ziva goes in and out of shape. She's like a PlayDoh puppy right now.  She's going to be in shows this weekend, and she's not looking her best at the moment, kind of like someone has been pulling on either end, stretching her out. So I don't expect her to do well, but we're going to have fun watching her anyway.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope you keep posting about Ziva's adventures... She's quite a character, and it was obvious from the very first picture in this thread.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

She is a cutie! How old is she again?


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

I love the pics of them playing with the water, what a beauty she is...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> She is a cutie! How old is she again?


The little maniac is 10 months old. She may not live to be 11 months. :


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> The little maniac is 10 months old. She may not live to be 11 months. :


So Ziva was 16.6 lbs at 8 wks, same as my Bentley. We want to know how big she is at 10 months. Are your plans to show her too?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, today is Ziva's first birthday, so I guess we are kicked out of this forum. For the first time since December 2012, we are without a puppy under 12 months old.

Today, on Ziva's 1st birthday, she showed at a dog show in Las Vegas, and in her first day from the 12-18 month class, she went reserve winners bitch to the major. Our little girl is growing up. And from now on, her thread will have to be elsewhere.

Thank you, everyone, for tolerating my celebration of her every silly little thing. The hell spawn will now have to find a home in the adult fora now. Cheers, everyone!


































































Good-bye, folks! :--heart:


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Ziva is certainly a beautiful girl! They certainly do grow up quickly.

Holly's birthday was yesterday, so we'll be joining you in the move


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What is happening with your wild woman these days?


----------

